# Wie binde ich ein applet in eine jsp



## traysa (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt stundenlang gegoogelt hab und kein eintrag mir weiterhelfen konnte, frage ich jetzt mal hier im forum...

ich möchte gern ein applet in meine jsp einbinden. ich benutze eclipse 3.4.1 zum entwickeln. mein tomcat server ist in eclipse integriert.
mein applet befindet sich in den sourcen meines dynamic web projects: src/applets/Monitor.java
meine jsp befindet sich unter WebContent/systemStatus.jsp

in der jsp steht bisher u.a.:

#<jsp: plugin type="applet" code="Monitor.class" codebase="" height="300" width="250">
#      <jsp: fallback>
#           <p> unable to start plugin </p>
#      </jsp: fallback>
#</jsp: plugin>

jetzt ganz von vorne... wo muss ich was ablegen und was muss ich bei der codebase angeben? ich habe schon mehreres ausprobiert, scheine es aber immer falsch zu machen. 
ach ja, noch nicht mal das fallback wird angezeigt 


mfg,
traysa


----------



## traysa (5. Mrz 2009)

Habs gelöst!

Ich habe jetzt das applet-tag benutzt:
<applet code="applets/Monitor.class" codebase="." height="150" width="200"></applet>

Mein Applet ist im package applets, deshalb habe ich die Monitor.class in ein Verzeichnis 'applets' innerhalb des WebContent-Verzeichnisses abgelegt.


mfg
traysa


----------



## mvitz (5. Mrz 2009)

traysa hat gesagt.:


> Habs gelöst!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt das applet-tag benutzt:
> <applet code="applets/Monitor.class" codebase="." height="150" width="200"></applet>
> ...



Dann hättest du evtl beim dem JSF Tag auch applets/Monitor.class benutzen sollen?


----------



## traysa (6. Mrz 2009)

hallo habi55,

ja das stimmt wohl. geht auch mit jsp: plugin. habe aber deshalb das applet-tag genommen, da firefox bei jsp: plugin sagt, dass ihm das plugin unbekannt ist.


mfg
traysa


----------

